# Marans ID please



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I know the rooster is a Cuckoo, what are the others called and do they all lay brown eggs?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

http://maranschickenclubusa.com/

I don't know much about Marans, but found this page for the Maran's club should tell you all the breed standards


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

That website doesn't work well on my phone, thanks for answering though.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Greencastle said:


> That website doesn't work well on my phone, thanks for answering though.


 Ok, in a nutshell, there are several color varieties Wheaten, blue wheaten, french copper, splash etc. They should all lay a level 4 brown egg, which is a deep chocolate brown.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Which one is a slash?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

This is a splash pullet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are not many of us that have first hand knowledge of the Marans so what 8hens has looked for you should help some what.

Closer pics would help in identifying what colors you actually have.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I will take you up on that, you've made my day!


----------

